# Brit Stops goes live!



## BritStops

Hi everybody!

We are very pleased to be able to announce that Brit Stops has now gone live!

Those of you who have read the Brit Stops thread elsewhwere on this forum will be aware that we've decided to bring our launch forward a week or so after magbrin "outed" us and we received so many positive messages to our website.

Magbrin is one of the Brit Stops host farm owners and as she is also a keen motorhomer, she quickly logged on to MHF and told everyone about our attempt to recreate France Passion on British soil, and (as they say) the rest is history!

As Carol mentioned in the other thread, we're offering a launch discount of 20% for pre-orders, so those who are quick off the mark will get it for £20 instead of £25. 

HOWEVER - if you are a member of Motorhome Facts you will be even better off, as nuke has negotiated a further discount giving MHF subscribers a massive 40% off for pre-orders, bringing the price down to just £15! :lol: 8)

Please note that unfortunately there is a typo in the word "britstops" in the special members' webpage address, so you will need to type it into your URL bar to access the page.

We hope this will be the start of many years of happy stopovers in the "forumule invitations" style in the UK.

Steve


----------



## 100127

Nice one, but where is the members news letter to get the discount?


----------



## carol

Mine arrived about 30 mins ago. Maybe yours is on it's way

But I have posted a link -well gasp ode has shortened it for me as I am not at my computer

Carol


----------



## BritStops

Just realised it's safe to post links here for members: :roll:

www.britstops.com/mhfmember.html will get you directly to the members' discount page!


----------



## JockandRita

We've just ordered our copy a few minutes ago, and are looking forward to receiving the guide soon.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

Just joined


----------



## zulurita

Just joined


----------



## Sonesta

Yes - we too have just joined. 

Must say it certainly sounds a fabulous idea and a very welcome step forward for both we brits and any European motorhomers who wish to visit our country! Who knows; if this takes off and the local council's cotton on to just how much potential revenue we motorhomers can and do bring to their local communiies, they may even consider following suite and we might even see a few Aires springing up here and there as a result? 

I truly hope this scheme does take off for everyone's benefit and with we MHF members being offered such a huge discount at the moment, it certainly would seem too good an opportunity to miss! So why not join up and give it your support?

Sue

BTW. We are in no way linked to this scheme in any way! We are quite simply just ordinary motorhome owners; who would love to see schemes like this succeed and who dream of seeing the UK become more motorhome friendly and welcoming - just like our European counterparts are!


----------



## erneboy

What a great Idea. It's very much needed and we will join when we are going back towards the Uk providing we can do all we need to do and obtain proof of membership etc. by email. We will not have access to the post till we get home.

I am pleased that the site owner has not been prevented from posting details and links. It has been allowed even though it seems to be against the rules on MHF. Perhaps this application of common sense in allowing something like this when there is a benefit to MHF members which does not compete with Nuke's financial interests could be allowed in future. I make this point because I recently posted a link to a site in Portugal and had it deleted because a mod had taken a dislike to the site owner for having tried to post his own link, Alan.


----------



## Andysam

I'm tempted, but...

There are relatively few places listed so far (none in my home County)- how will this be publicised to "grow"?

Will the owner(s) be expecting to be visited? Is there an obligation to do so?

Will the owners be "open" to stop overs out of the growing season (for seasonal products)

Are late night arrivals allowed/tolerated? We often arrive around 7pm and other times not until 10/11pm.

The FAQs skip over the second question and entirely miss the others.


----------



## zack

Have joined, hope it takes off as I think the French Passion is an excellent scheme <have had some excellent wines and ciders>.Might have been cheaper staying on a site but not as much fun.


----------



## Sonesta

Andysam said:


> I'm tempted, but...
> 
> There are relatively few places listed so far (none in my home County)- how will this be publicised to "grow"?
> 
> Will the owner(s) be expecting to be visited? Is there an obligation to do so?
> 
> Will the owners be "open" to stop overs out of the growing season (for seasonal products)
> 
> Are late night arrivals allowed/tolerated? We often arrive around 7pm and other times not until 10/11pm.
> 
> The FAQs skip over the second question and entirely miss the others.


Hi Andysam,

From what I can gather from reading the Brit Stops website, they plan to promote this scheme at all the motorhome related shows and exhibitions etc.

I guess like any new idea such as this one, especially when it's in its infancy, it's success is very much dependent on how many people sign up to such a scheme and more importantly; who go on to actually use them! The more that do sign up and take advantage of something like this, then obviously, the more that other farms and suitable businesses will be keen to add their locations to the list, especially in a financial climate where every means of selling their wares and produce has to be jumped upon!

So - if we really welcome the prospect of this scheme succeeding and progressing in the UK and we really want far more choices of interesting venues to stay on other than boring and often expensive campsites, then we really do need to do everything we can to support this scheme from the offset!

Remember "Mighty oaks from little acorns grow!"

Sue

PS Hey .... if someone from Brit Stops happens to be reading this thread, then I really don't mind you paying me a little bit of commission for all my promotional efforts on your behalf! :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BritStops

Andysam said:


> I'm tempted, but...
> 
> There are relatively few places listed so far (none in my home County)- how will this be publicised to "grow"?
> 
> Will the owner(s) be expecting to be visited? Is there an obligation to do so?
> 
> Will the owners be "open" to stop overs out of the growing season (for seasonal products)
> 
> Are late night arrivals allowed/tolerated? We often arrive around 7pm and other times not until 10/11pm.
> 
> The FAQs skip over the second question and entirely miss the others.


Hi Andysam, and thanks for your interest. The problem with writing FAQs is trying to anticipate the questions before they've been asked! Anyway, I'll do my best to answer yours:

Yes, it's true we don't have 1600 host sites like France Passion (but give us 18 years... ) However we are committed to growing our list of "Brit Stops" and we have the support of trade associations FARMA, English Wine Producers and the UK Vineyards Association. Brit Stops has also been featured on the Farmers Weekly website and forum. These associations will be built upon and added to over the course of the year (we are just about to feature in Retail Farmer magazine, for example, and EWP will feature us soon) and we are also hoping that the local knowledge of motorhomers will be of some help. We'd also like to put together an article for the trade press featuring a motorhomer enjoying a stopover at a Brit Stop - so if anyone's interested...

I think I'll have to give several answers to your next question - sorry if I've misunderstood. If you mean do the owners expect to receive motorhomes, they know that Brit Stops is a guide, and they may or may not receive motorhomes. If you mean do the owners expect a personal visit from the motorhomer when he/she turns up on site then the answer's yes. Just like France Passion, one of the key elements is the interaction between local producers and the motorhome tourists. It's also matter of common courtesy. If you mean will the owners expect you to purchase from them, the answer is no. They are made aware that although the scheme gives them the opportunity to show their wares, there should be no obligation to buy.

Many of our host sites are indeed open all year round, but others have days or months when they are not open. This is clearly marked in their entry in the guide.

As for late night arrivals, just like the host sites in France Passion, many of the hosts are working farms, vineyards or breweries and due to their working house won't be able to receive late night visitors. Arrival in working hours is mentioned in the Code of Conduct. Some hosts actually specify in their entry if they require arrival before a certain time (usually around 5 - 5.30 pm). The pubs in the guide will likely accept later arrivals, again due to their working hours, and some hosts require a phone call in advance so then arrival time can be discussed.

Hope that clarifies matters, I'm off to update the FAQs page on the website now... 

Steve


----------



## Andysam

Thanks for the reply Steve. We wildcamp a lot, so it looks like this may not be for us but we'll mull it over.


----------



## BritStops

Sonesta said:


> Andysam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted, but...
> 
> There are relatively few places listed so far (none in my home County)- how will this be publicised to "grow"?
> 
> Will the owner(s) be expecting to be visited? Is there an obligation to do so?
> 
> Will the owners be "open" to stop overs out of the growing season (for seasonal products)
> 
> Are late night arrivals allowed/tolerated? We often arrive around 7pm and other times not until 10/11pm.
> 
> The FAQs skip over the second question and entirely miss the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andysam,
> 
> From what I can gather from reading the Brit Stops website, they plan to promote this scheme at all the motorhome related shows and exhibitions etc.
> 
> I guess like any new idea such as this one, especially when it's in its infancy, it's success is very much dependent on how many people sign up to such a scheme and more importantly; who go on to actually use them! The more that do sign up and take advantage of something like this, then obviously, the more that other farms and suitable businesses will be keen to add their locations to the list, especially in a financial climate where every means of selling their wares and produce has to be jumped upon!
> 
> So - if we really welcome the prospect of this scheme succeeding and progressing in the UK and we really want far more choices of interesting venues to stay on other than boring and often expensive campsites, then we really do need to do everything we can to support this scheme from the offset!
> 
> Remember "Mighty oaks from little acorns grow!"
> 
> Sue
> 
> PS Hey .... if someone from Brit Stops happens to be reading this thread, then I really don't mind you paying me a little bit of commission for all my promotional efforts on your behalf! :wink: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Beat me to it, Sue!

Yes, you've expressed the "chicken and egg" situation Brit Stops is in very well. We know we're starting small, but are really committed to growing the host list over the next few years. We are in it for the long haul!

Oh, btw the cheque's in the post :wink:

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner

I've joined as I believe we should all be supporting any initiative that gives us more alternatives to practise our pastime. 

BritStops.....how should we go about attempting to enlist a potential host. Are there contact details in your forthcoming guide?


----------



## BritStops

Hi Spacerunner,

Yes, there will be notes on suggesting potential hosts in the guide, and our preferred method of contact is via email or messages through our web contact form. 

We know there are thousands of fantastic stopover sites out there, but it often needs local knowledge to know where they are. We will follow up all suggestions, and it's still just possible to sneak few latecomers into this year's guide (don't worry - I'll work nights :lol: )

Steve


----------



## Zuma

Just joined


----------



## cabby

We have joined as well, good idea, hope it expands rapidly, but not the cost. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## erneboy

We are in Spain and would like to use this service on our way home from Dover towards Stranraer. If we join can we see the sites online and print out a mambership sticker. We will not be able to collect the book till we go home by which time we will have been past all the sites. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## ralph-dot

how do we get the Motorhome Facts subscribers discount?


----------



## BritStops

ralph-dot said:


> how do we get the Motorhome Facts subscribers discount?


Hi ralph-dot,

As you've probably found out, you can't navigate to the MHF discount page from elsewhere on the Brit Stops site.

MHF subscribers need to go here and the full discount will be applied.

Steve


----------



## ralph-dot

BritStops said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do we get the Motorhome Facts subscribers discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ralph-dot,
> 
> As you've probably found out, you can't navigate to the MHF discount page from elsewhere on the Brit Stops site.
> 
> MHF subscribers need to go here and the full discount will be applied.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

I got this message 
This payment cannot be completed and your account has not been charged. Please contact your merchant for more information.


----------



## Invicta

I've manged to join but somewhat confused as I have an acknowledgement of my payment from PayPals of which I am not a member!

Two local farmshops spring to mind as being ideal sites. How about a competition to see how many MHF members can recruit the most?!


----------



## BritStops

ralph-dot said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do we get the Motorhome Facts subscribers discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ralph-dot,
> 
> As you've probably found out, you can't navigate to the MHF discount page from elsewhere on the Brit Stops site.
> 
> MHF subscribers need to go here and the full discount will be applied.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got this message
> This payment cannot be completed and your account has not been charged. Please contact your merchant for more information.
Click to expand...

Hmm, weird. Haven't had any problems so far from our end. The message we received says your transaction has gone through, and all the other details look fine (address is confirmed, for example).

Just checked our PayPall acct and the payment has been confirmed, so should be ok?

I'll let you know if there are any problems.

Steve


----------



## ralph-dot

ralph-dot said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do we get the Motorhome Facts subscribers discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ralph-dot,
> 
> As you've probably found out, you can't navigate to the MHF discount page from elsewhere on the Brit Stops site.
> 
> MHF subscribers need to go here and the full discount will be applied.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got this message
> This payment cannot be completed and your account has not been charged. Please contact your merchant for more information.
Click to expand...

and then when I want back to it, it now says
"Your payment is already completed."


----------



## andrewball1000

Hi Steve, I have only just picked on on this today and have joined straight away. I came across France Passion last year and stayed at 30 places. Wonderful. The key to your success I believe will be Internet publicity and the number of venues you can offer.

I think your web site is great. However, I would suggest that you include the words "France Passion" in the the first page somewhere as this will get found by search engines. Many people from abroad and in the UK know about France Passion and will search on that rather than Britstops. You could have a phrase like .. "similar scheme to France Passion".. which would be found when the site is spidered. Also adding a link to France Passion (and the spanish and Italian ones ) would help push you up the search engine rankings. It takes time to get established on them.

Regarding the number of venues, my mate and I were discussing this last autumn as we wanted to create something like France Passion in the UK but felt there may not be sufficient places. However, UK may not have many vineyards and farms as France but our unique selling point is Pubs. We therefore considered staring Pub Passion. I even bought the domain name till I found out last month that Motorhome stopovers had being doing this for three years. I bought their guide but I must say I am disappointed in it and their website which may explain why I hadn't heard about in all that time. I think Pubs could be key for you and would suggest you look at advertising in their journals.

Good luck with what you are doing

Andrew


----------



## BritStops

So ralph-dot, I guess everything is ok now!  

And Invicta, maybe you get that message because we are taking all payments, including credit and debit card payments throught PayPal? You don't have to be a member of PayPal to use cards.

As for the idea of a competition to see who can recruit the most Brit Stops - I like it! But then I also like the idea of everyone whose suggested site makes it into the guide receiving something. Hmm, needs thinking about...

Steve


----------



## ralph-dot

BritStops said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do we get the Motorhome Facts subscribers discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ralph-dot,
> 
> As you've probably found out, you can't navigate to the MHF discount page from elsewhere on the Brit Stops site.
> 
> MHF subscribers need to go here and the full discount will be applied.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got this message
> This payment cannot be completed and your account has not been charged. Please contact your merchant for more information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, weird. Haven't had any problems so far from our end. The message we received says your transaction has gone through, and all the other details look fine (address is confirmed, for example).
> 
> Just checked our PayPall acct and the payment has been confirmed, so should be ok?
> 
> I'll let you know if there are any problems.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

All very strange but I have the confirmation Email from PayPal, hope I do not live to regret it.


----------



## Andysam

andrewball1000 said:


> I think your web site is great. However, I would suggest that you include the words "France Passion" in the the first page somewhere as this will get found by search engines.


Agreed.

A lot of Motorhomers are familiar with the phrase "France Passion". Although there is nothing wrong with Brit Stops, wouldn't using the phrase "British Passion" monopolise the memory banks of Motorhomers? i.e. "What was that website like the French Passion one? oh yes, that's right British Passion"

Just a thought.

In any case, I'll give this a whirl. Expect another member shortly!


----------



## BritStops

Andysam said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your web site is great. However, I would suggest that you include the words "France Passion" in the the first page somewhere as this will get found by search engines.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> A lot of Motorhomers are familiar with the phrase "France Passion". Although there is nothing wrong with Brit Stops, wouldn't using the phrase "British Passion" monopolise the memory banks of Motorhomers? i.e. "What was that website like the French Passion one? oh yes, that's right British Passion"
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> In any case, I'll give this a whirl. Expect another member shortly!
Click to expand...

Hi Andrew and Andysam (again),

Valid points all. I've tried to contact FP a couple of times but unfortunately with no success to date. I'm keen to make positive links to the originators of the "formule invitations" scheme, and would be more than happy to mention them and create a link to their website. At the moment all links on our "friends of" page have agreed to being linked.

I am, however, in contact with Nico Nunez Guerrero of Espana Discovery, and hope to establish a decent link with the Spanish version as soon as he's returned from his latest travels recruiting more Spanish hosts!

I've also contacted Fattore Amico, but again unfortunately with no response to date. I wrote in Italian, too! Oh, hang on, maybe that's why - maybe they couldn't understand it! :lol:

Steve


----------



## jonron

JUST JOINED BUT IN TOO MUCH OF A HURRY,

DIDN'T READ ABOUT THE CORRECT PAGE TO GET THE DISCOUNT UNTIL TOO LATE PAID THE FULL AMOUNT.
IM SURE I WILL GET THE EXTRA BACK.

I WISH BRITSTOPS EVEY SUCCESS


----------



## BritStops

jonron said:


> JUST JOINED BUT IN TOO MUCH OF A HURRY,
> 
> DIDN'T READ ABOUT THE CORRECT PAGE TO GET THE DISCOUNT UNTIL TOO LATE PAID THE FULL AMOUNT.
> IM SURE I WILL GET THE EXTRA BACK.
> 
> I WISH BRITSTOPS EVEY SUCCESS


Hi Jonron,

Glad to hear you were rushing to join up! 

Now you wouldn't recognise the numbers 793 at all, would you? If so I can reimburse you the difference. Just confirm for me your email address via pm and I'll work out how to do it on PayPal...

Steve


----------



## andrewball1000

BritStops said:


> I've tried to contact FP a couple of times but unfortunately with no success to date.
> Steve


Hi Steve, I wouldn't wait and provide a link to them anyway. They won't mind you given them extra publicity. This will help you with search engines and may encourage them to link to you. If not you have lost nothing and still have gained.

Getting known by search engines is a "black art" which seems to change day by day. Some people make a living out of it. Once it was just a matter of meta tags, now it is more. The one thing I am sure about is that the repetition of the meta tag phrase in the body of the page text is very important especially on the first page.

You mention France Passion twice on the FAQ page and, while I write, I see you have just added it to your first page, good. I would sprinkle a few more in eg such as in "About us " page where you mention the French Scheme twice but not its name. Suggest you put that in quotes or brackets after each. Every one helps the "web spider machines"

Good luck 
Andrew


----------



## mikebeaches

We have joined. Good luck with the new venture!

Another suggestion (if it hasn't already been made) - could members have some flyers to download and print that could be given to 'potential' stops visited during their travels, in order to grow the number of participating businesses? Or, perhaps you could have some ready printed with the membership handbook.

Have you tried the National Trust? I was reading on another forum that a member of NT staff (who has a motorhome) was trying to persuade the Trust to allow motorhomers to stop over in some of their car parks. He was very positive that developments and progress were under way. Haven't seen any more posts on the subject for the last three or four weeks however.


----------



## CurlyBoy

Just joined, and thanks Steve very much

curlyboy


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Just joined - would have done so earlier but our power's been off all day!


----------



## julie1

We've just joined as well. Really looking forward to using it.
Julie


----------



## nicholsong

I too am very interested and enthusiastic, but as my plan is for Europe this year will delay joining.

Judging by the number of posters joining, the comparatively few venues could easily get filled, which will be fine if Hosts find that they benefit, because word will surely spread to other potential Hosts.

Good Luck to Britstops!

Geoff


----------



## georgiemac

I'm in too


----------



## ceejayt

I'm in . I love French Passion and really hope this scheme gets going in a big way.

We are just at The Plough Inn near Berwick which has aCL attached. Had a meal in the pub last night and will have Sunday Lunch today so they get good custom. Would be great to do that and not pay £12 a night too! However, The Plough does provide hook up and facilities so it is a bit different!

C


----------



## Bryansdad

There seems to be a number of initiatives like this running right now. I know of two other similar schemes that are focussed on country pubs as stopovers. BritStops appears to have the most traction so I hope you are able to capture the pubs that are already signed up by the other schemes. Good luck!

Just signed up.


----------



## airstream

Happy to support a scheme that we (or most of us) have been asking for in one way or another for many years now 
Regards and good luck
Ray

ps payment went through no problems R.


----------



## Sgt411

Sounds good-Just joined

Keith and Lynda


----------



## erneboy

Britstops, perhaps my request was impossible, or maybe you missed it.

I would like to join now to show my support for your excellent scheme.

My home is in Ireland. I am currently in Spain. I would join now if I could download and print whatever identification I need to show at the sites and if I can manage to find sites online as I can't collect a book till I go home, which is too late. I would want to use the facility on the journey home. Can you help with that please? Alan.


----------



## Sonesta

I recently paid £30 for an annual subscription to join another similar scheme which consists primarily of public houses set in various cities, towns and villages throughout the UK. And, although it is good, I must say that I find their website is not particularly user friendly. When you click on a particular County, it will come up with a list of pubs in that County that participate in the scheme but you have to click on the name of each pub first and then open up the 'more detail' window re each pub, before you can pinpoint exactly which town or village each pub listed is located in. If it's a large County, with quite a few pubs listed, you then have to click on and open up every single pub link before you can find one that is close to where you may be at that time and if your connection signal is poor then this can be painstakingly slow! It would be much better and far less confusing, if the name of the town or village that each pub was located in or near to, was clear to see as soon as you clicked on each relevant County in their database. It is still a good scheme though and I certainly do not regret joining it and I was amazed to find so many pubs that were able to accommodate motorhomes up to 35 foot in length! 

I hope in time, that Brit Stops will offer an Interactive Internet Website for members of the scheme to instantly locate participating hosts from too and I for one would find such a website invaluable. Who knows in time, if things do take off, Brit Stops could even offer us an Apple app like the MHF icampsite one? 

Sue


----------



## BritStops

erneboy said:


> Britstops, perhaps my request was impossible, or maybe you missed it.
> 
> I would like to join now to show my support for your excellent scheme.
> 
> My home is in Ireland. I am currently in Spain. I would join now if I could download and print whatever identification I need to show at the sites and if I can manage to find sites online as I can't collect a book till I go home, which is too late. I would want to use the facility on the journey home. Can you help with that please? Alan.


Hi erneboy,

Really sorry - I thought I'd pm'd you! Mind playing tricks on me, obviously :roll:

I've sent a pm with a suggestion!

Steve


----------



## Rapide561

*Hosts*

Steve

A couple of questions please...

1) If I pay the money now and get the details, how many "hosts" are pesently included?

2) As Brit Stops is in it's infancy, presumably (1) is out of date very quickly, or are free updates provided?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## lalala

*Re: Hosts*



Rapide561 said:


> Steve
> 
> A couple of questions please...
> 
> 1) If I pay the money now and get the details, how many "hosts" are pesently included?
> 
> 2) As Brit Stops is in it's infancy, presumably (1) is out of date very quickly, or are free updates provided?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Russell


I emailled Steve at Britstops to ask this after I had joined. His reply was reassuring, that there will probably be a members' page for accessing new host details.
Sounds good,
Lala


----------



## BritStops

*Re: Hosts*



Rapide561 said:


> Steve
> 
> A couple of questions please...
> 
> 1) If I pay the money now and get the details, how many "hosts" are pesently included?
> 
> 2) As Brit Stops is in it's infancy, presumably (1) is out of date very quickly, or are free updates provided?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Russell


Hi Russel,

We're at 74 hosts right now. Not quite as many as France Passion I know but I believe more than Espana Discovery had in their first and second years, and they are spread nationwide. And I've mentioned before we are in this for the long haul. We're also working with FARMA and English Wine Producers, so are confident of growing the list of hosts, especially when we can show that we motorhomers are turning up in our droves... 

Our hosts know they have signed up for a year, so in the sense that those currently listed will go out of date, that's extremely unlikely to happen. As for new hosts signing up during 2011, as Lala said, we do hope to get a facility up on our website for members to access all these new hosts, then add them to the 2012 guide next year. As you may have heard, we decided to launch for pre-orders earlier than planned due to fantastic response we had to magbrin's first post on MHF. The new website (and indeed new logo) that was meant to accompany our launch is still waiting in the background! :roll:

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

Hi, I've just tried to join - great idea!

However, when I click to go through Paypal it tells me 'You cannot use this credit card for this transaction. Please use another funding source.'

I think this isn't right as I think I can probably input CC details directly in the Britstop page - but I don't want to do that on un unsecure connection.

Any advice please?


----------



## BritStops

JWW said:


> Hi, I've just tried to join - great idea!
> 
> However, when I click to go through Paypal it tells me 'You cannot use this credit card for this transaction. Please use another funding source.'
> 
> I think this isn't right as I think I can probably input CC details directly in the Britstop page - but I don't want to do that on un unsecure connection.
> 
> Any advice please?


Hi JWW,

Not absolutely sure about your situation, but normally once you click on the "Buy Now" button you are through to a secure PayPal page, not a Brit Stops page (even though our name is at the top of the page).

Worth trying again, maybe?

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

I've tried it several times. I've had no problem in the past paying others using Paypal, though I did recently delete a card and update my e-mail - all of which was confirmed and I can still log into my Paypal account.

Nothing's easy, eh?

I'll maybe try again tomorrow.

BTW, I'm in the same boat as erneboy - in Spain, and would want to use the stops on the way home. Can you PM me with the info you sent to him?

Many thanks.


----------



## 100127

Joined and payed.


----------



## exmusso

*Britstops*

Just joined.

Cheers, 
Alan


----------



## Andysam

JWW said:


> I've tried it several times. I've had no problem in the past paying others using Paypal, though I did recently delete a card and update my e-mail - all of which was confirmed and I can still log into my Paypal account.
> 
> Nothing's easy, eh?
> 
> I'll maybe try again tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, I'm in the same boat as erneboy - in Spain, and would want to use the stops on the way home. Can you PM me with the info you sent to him?
> 
> Many thanks.


If you already have a PP account then just send payment to the Brit Stops PP address?


----------



## BritStops

Andysam said:


> JWW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried it several times. I've had no problem in the past paying others using Paypal, though I did recently delete a card and update my e-mail - all of which was confirmed and I can still log into my Paypal account.
> 
> Nothing's easy, eh?
> 
> I'll maybe try again tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, I'm in the same boat as erneboy - in Spain, and would want to use the stops on the way home. Can you PM me with the info you sent to him?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you already have a PP account then just send payment to the Brit Stops PP address?
Click to expand...

Doh! Why didn't I think of that? :roll:

Thanks, Andysam!

Steve


----------



## 91502

Good luck.
You have our full support, we have just joined.
James


----------



## StewartJ

Brilliant, just joined, lets hope it takes off

ATB

Stewart & Marjorie


----------



## tikki

What a brilliant idea - and have just joined!

Really hope it takes off - both with users such as ourselves and with hosts who I'm sure will benefit - although it may take a while for them to see the benefits.

Chris


----------



## ardgour

Steve - have you contacted the soil association? their organic farmer members may be interested in joining as hosts- I had thought about suggesting they do a scheme like this for organic farms and gardens but had never got around to it
Just away to buy my guide, already a member of FP and Fattore Amico

Chris


----------



## BritStops

ardgour said:


> Steve - have you contacted the soil association? their organic farmer members may be interested in joining as hosts- I had thought about suggesting they do a scheme like this for organic farms and gardens but had never got around to it
> Just away to buy my guide, already a member of FP and Fattore Amico
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Good idea! We have contacted stacks of organic farms individually, and have 8 organic farms listed as Brit Stops hosts. A mention in the SA's member newsletter much like FARMA and EWP did for us wouldn't harm though...

I'll get onto that tomorrow morning, as I have a feeling their offices may be shut now 

Cheers, 
Steve


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Steve,

Have you also considered approaching different councils re your scheme? Especially in the future, when I am sure, Brit Stops will have really taken off and its hosts by then will probably all be happily reaping the benefits of signing up to your scheme? Hopefully, the Brit Stops success would then convince the more forward thinking council officials that maybe that overgrown and unused plot of land that has stood empty doing nothing for years, or perhaps the large pay and display car park on the edge of town, could be better utilised and if they too were to sign up to the Brit Stops scheme also, then they too could jump on the band wagon! Who knows, if signing up to your scheme proves to be successful for them, then they may well even consider providing a chargeable stopover spot for motorhomes, which could be along the lines of the French Aires and the one in Canterbury!

The UK local councils and authorities need to made to realise the potential rewards and revenue that providing such a stopover could offer to the local economy, so maybe, if you can prove to them, that the demand for such a provision is definitely out there, then maybe then they will finally realise that motorhomes are in fact to be encouraged NOT discouraged! Who knows ..... you could be the one to help them 'see the light' and I suspect you could very well succeed where so many others have failed? 

Sue


----------



## dawnwynne

Just signed up, best of luck in the new venture that can only be a positive thing for us mhers!


----------



## Briarose

Hi I have just joined.

I haven't read through ever post in this topic. But I presume a book etc will be in the post.......or is there an on line facility too ? 

Thanks.


----------



## BritStops

Sonesta said:


> Hi Steve,
> Hopefully, the Brit Stops success would then convince the more forward thinking council officials that maybe that overgrown and unus ..... you could be the one to help them 'see the light' and I suspect you could very well succeed where so many others have failed?
> 
> Sue


Wow!8O

As touched as I am in your faith of the power of Brit Stops, I can't help seeing that bit in Life of Brian where his mum says, "He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy!" :lol:

And in answer to briarose, yes the guide will be sent out as soon as it's printed, with the windscreen sticker. It's all hands on deck here at Brit Stops HQ at the moment, and we're hoping our printers will be able to fit us in the window they offered us for this week.

Will keep you all informed of progress.

Steve


----------



## Sonesta

BritStops said:


> Wow!8O
> 
> As touched as I am in your faith of the power of Brit Stops, I can't help seeing that bit in Life of Brian where his mum says, "He's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy!" :lol:
> 
> Steve


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey ....... that's one of my all time favourite films!!! 

I must confess I am quite a positive person and I always try to look on the bright side of life!!! :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Burneyinn

Brilliant idea. (Just joined) 

All the best with this new venture.

We love these types of stopovers.


----------



## H1-GBV

Another one bites the ....... carrot? - Gordon & Barbara have also joined.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update:

The windscreen stickers are being printed on Monday. The printers who will be printing the guide tell me that they should have a slot for me next week. As you may have read above, I was hoping for this week.  

And just so you are not too surprised when those of you who have pre-ordered receive your guide - we have a new logo! Now, you may think this is a bit early on to be changing logos, but remember we were originally aiming to launch a bit later, and events rather took over. We always planned to have this new logo, and would have had it in place for our original launch.:roll:

We've also been working on a new website, and this will have foreign language pages up once it's in place (for those of you who like to read sites in other languages... :lol: )

The new logo is being modeled by my avatar. Please don't tell me that you like the old one better, as it's too late! 

Steve


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hi

The link tgo join and pre order is not working so cant proceed

Motorhomer


----------



## JockandRita

Try this link. http://www.britstops.com/mhfmember.html

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## BritStops

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hi
> 
> The link tgo join and pre order is not working so cant proceed
> 
> Motorhomer


Hi motorhomer,

The MHF members' pre-order discount page itself should be ok, but if you are using the link from the newsletter I'm afraid there was a typo.

The correct page is here

Steve

edit: Beat me to it, Jock and Rita! Thanks!


----------



## clive1821

Also signed up best of luck :wink:


----------



## suedew

Have also signed up


Sue


p.s. preferred the old logo :wink:


----------



## wp1234

Im in , well worth a punt .. good luck


----------



## MOTORHOMER

JockandRita said:


> Try this link. http://www.britstops.com/mhfmember.html
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Will do thanks Jock

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER

BritStops said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> The link tgo join and pre order is not working so cant proceed
> 
> Motorhomer
> 
> 
> 
> Hi motorhomer,
> 
> The MHF members' pre-order discount page itself should be ok, but if you are using the link from the newsletter I'm afraid there was a typo.
> 
> The correct page is here
> 
> Steve
> 
> edit: Beat me to it, Jock and Rita! Thanks!
Click to expand...

Thanks to you also . Yes I was trying to use the newsletter link.

will do today

Motorhomer


----------



## BritStops

suedew said:


> p.s. preferred the old logo :wink:


Sorry, Sue - can't please everyone! :roll:

(the old logo's still on the website till we get the new one up and running, so if you miss it that much you can always pay it a visit... :lol

Steve


----------



## aivlys

MOTORHOMER said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this link. http://www.britstops.com/mhfmember.html
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do thanks Jock
> 
> Motorhomer
Click to expand...

All signed up, love the idea and love the thought of sister countries! Well done for negotiating the discount. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tklybeard

just signed up


----------



## Weegiex2

Just signed up - I really hope this takes off.

Audrey


----------



## blackbirdbiker

We've just joined, hope there's plenty of stops.

Keith


----------



## GypsyRose

Link says sorry that discount for MHF members not possible at the mo as site being worked on? We'd like to join too.....


----------



## BritStops

GypsyRose said:


> Link says sorry that discount for MHF members not possible at the mo as site being worked on? We'd like to join too.....


Never fear, GypsyRose, we'll get the discount pre-orders back online as soon as we can!

(We'd like you to join, too!)

And apologies to anyone who's tried to sign up tonight - please bear with us and normal service will be resumed ASAP.

We'll add a couple of days onto the MHF members' discount after publication to make up for this "gap in services".

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

I couldnt join you were working on the page








(l did read your message but l like this gif)


----------



## tonka

Sign up page still down..  

Sat here with my buy now finger ready,,,,,,


----------



## 96299

tonka said:


> Sign up page still down..
> 
> Sat here with my buy now finger ready,,,,,,


Same here. Been trying for nearly 24 hrs now. :?

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

21:23 still the same


----------



## bulawayolass

Hope the extra days are stretched out cause the site is still down and l wanted a copy


----------



## Telbell

How about contacting those "hosts" listed on PMH scheme (Stopovers) and Kevin Bird's Pub Stopover Scheme & see if they'd be willing to host for Britstops too?....oh- and our own "Homestay" scheme?

Might as well be some co-ordination.

After all some 5 van sites are both CC CL's AND C&CC CS's.....nbo different?


----------



## stepps110

I paid on the 5th of March but when do we actually get anything? :?


----------



## lib

Still trying to get discount.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

Never fear – all is still going ahead. Ok then, latest update:

:arrow: Windscreen stickers printed.
:arrow: Book goes to the printers soon and all pre-ordered books should be delivered by the end of March (hopefully before).
:arrow: Website problems proving a little harder to resolve than first thought (grr, gnash, fume, etc.) but I'm more than happy to extend the MHF discount for at least as many days as the sign-up page has been offline.

Apologies to all those who are eagerly awaiting their guide book and sticker, and those waiting with their finger poised over the keyboard ready to sign up. 

Other news is that we've booked a stall at the National Motorhome Show at Peterborough, so please pop along for a chat (or suggest new sites, tell us you prefer the old logo, complain about our website problems, join my wife to talk about how I've done it all wrong, etc. :wink

Steve


----------



## zulurita

I thought it was £15 for members?

Seems my CC has been charged £16.50!


----------



## 100127

zulurita said:


> I thought it was £15 for members?
> 
> Seems my CC has been charged £16.50!


Yup, correct. £1.50 p + p


----------



## 96299

I'd just be happy if I could give them some/any money right now. :? 

steve


----------



## GypsyRose

Yeah, wish we could pay too, lol!!


----------



## stevian

How soon before we can actually sign up? i have been trying to sign up since wednesday but to no avail, website says is still under construction/maintenance issues. would like to know when so i can stop trying 5 times a day, v.popular by the look of it.


----------



## BritStops

stevian said:


> How soon before we can actually sign up? i have been trying to sign up since wednesday but to no avail, website says is still under construction/maintenance issues. would like to know when so i can stop trying 5 times a day, v.popular by the look of it.


Hi stevian,

Don't worry, as soon as the orders page is working again I'll be straight back on the forum to let everyone know.

However, don't let me stop you continuing to try 5 times a day if you are that keen to sign up! :lol:

As mentioned above, I'll keep the MHF pre-orders discount going for a while after publication, and I'll also give notice of when it will stop.

Hope that's helpful.

Steve


----------



## BritStops

At last! :roll:

The MHF members' extra discount page is back on our website! 

With apologies again to those who have been trying to sign up over the last week.

As promised, we will keep the extra discount open for at least another week to make sure nobody missed out.

Reminder of the special "MHF members only" page: www.britstops.com/mhfmember.html

Steve (somewhat happier today than I've been all week...)


----------



## GypsyRose

All paid up without a hitch!! Thank you!!


----------



## 96299

All done without a hitch. Hope this takes off.

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

Steve a quick question does the year run from the day of buying for a year? and if so how is the sticker able to prove that (hope this makes sense)


----------



## lalala

Well we have our sticker and we are hoping to stay with a Brit Stop host in a couple of days time. Keeping our fingers crossed, and thanks again to Steve,
Lala


----------



## lalala

Well we have our sticker and we are hoping to stay with a Brit Stop host in a couple of days time. Keeping our fingers crossed, and thanks again to Steve,
Lala


----------



## BritStops

Hi bulowayolass, I think I've got the gist of your question!  

In answer, we are sticking as closely to France Passion as we can, and our year runs from March to March. 

So to be clear, membership will run annually from the beginning of March to the end of February. As an example, anyone joining in June will have membership for eight months. 

This system makes it as simple as possible for the host sites to manage, especially as they are in most cases running a business that isn't a camp site. A clear 2011 on a sticker that changes its colour annually is the easiest way.

If I misunderstood completely, please let me know!  

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

Nope you got it thanks


----------



## bulawayolass

Oh send hit & money gone l assume anyhow as l have a receipt for it.


----------



## BritStops

bulawayolass said:


> Oh send hit & money gone l assume anyhow as l have a receipt for it.


Well if your email address signals your love of bats then yes, I got it! :lol:
Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

yup thats me and yes l am a often called weird as l love bats







. i was going to do bat rescue last year but circumstances stopped me not sure if l can manage this year but if all is sorted will do it from next year...


----------



## BritStops

Nothing wrong with bats - fantastic little creatures! 

Great memories of summer 1993 just before my first son was born, taking strolls around the fields nearby at sundown, watching the bats whizzing all around us.  

Steve


----------



## zulurita

lalala said:


> Well we have our sticker and we are hoping to stay with a Brit Stop host in a couple of days time. Keeping our fingers crossed, and thanks again to Steve,
> Lala


I haven't got a sticker yet!


----------



## BritStops

zulurita said:


> lalala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have our sticker and we are hoping to stay with a Brit Stop host in a couple of days time. Keeping our fingers crossed, and thanks again to Steve,
> Lala
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got a sticker yet!
Click to expand...

It's alright, zulurita - you haven't been overlooked or missed out! 

lalala needed a sticker before receiving the book due to popping overseas this week. The sticker will get them access to a Brit Stop I've emailed them details of when they return to the UK.

Never fear, yours will be with you soon... 

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

By Peterborough show we don't have to join Steve's wife giving him a hard time he is going to already be haggard


----------



## wobby

Just subscribed, I'll be touring around the UK later this year so will report back on what I think and how it compares to FP. 

Wobby


----------



## RobMD

Paid Up - I hope I have chance to make use of it (not been able to user the 'van lately  )


----------



## EEVpilot

I'm in, hope the scheme develops to cover more of the UK.

Steve - will members be updated of any new Hosts signing up during the year? There isn't much up here in Scotland!!

Regards
John


----------



## BritStops

EEVpilot said:


> I'm in, hope the scheme develops to cover more of the UK.
> 
> Steve - will members be updated of any new Hosts signing up during the year? There isn't much up here in Scotland!!
> 
> Regards
> John


Hi John,

Yes, we hope to have a section of our new website listing all the new hosts we recruit over the coming year. Failing that, we'll email details of the new hosts out to all members.

I do have a couple of leads in Scotland to follow up (once this flippin' book has finally been printed!). If you know of any suitable sites in Scotland, do let us know, and we'll follow them up.

We believe it'll be easier to recruit more hosts once the first guide is out and members are using it, so I'm being bullish, and aiming at doubling our total number of hosts over the course of this year, if not more.

World domination will be ours! :twisted:

Steve


----------



## stevian

Whey hay!! i'm joined up


----------



## 100127

I am off to Halfpenny Green Vineyard on Saturday evening. 1st Britstop I am going to try. Thanks to Steve who sent me a windscreen sticker.
I rang the vineyard and the very nice woman said she had never heard of Britstop, but come anyway. They take caravans but there is a charge. Hey ho we will see.


----------



## erneboy

We found with the Pub Stopover scheme that often the staff in a Pub had not been told about it. This may be the same. I wonder if BritStop host members are given a sticker or two to display at least then motorhomers could point them out and say you are a member there is the sticker, Alan.


----------



## 96706

Joined up & paid at beginning of March, but have had no acknowledgement back at all. Am I indeed on the list ?

Is there any idea when the Stickers will be sent out, as we'd like to start using them asap.

****


aka Peter Daigneault


----------



## GypsyRose

We have several trips booked and it would be great to receive the guide asap.  Many thanks.


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

Please be reassured the guide will reach all those who have taken advantage of the pre-order discount ASAP. The pdf is at the printers now (have just come off the phone to the repro dept, who keep late hours) and I am pressing for an early print slot, but they tell me they are very busy. I'll keep pushing. :evil:

I'd like nothing better than to have the guide here in my hands and to spend the rest of the night forcing everyone in the family to stuff them in envelopes! :lol:

Hopefully everyone should have received acknowledgement of their order both from PayPal and on our website after ordering. If anyone is worried, please just drop me a pm or email at [email protected] and I'll check.

As for the hosts' staff knowing about the scheme, I have sent a reminder email to all host members asking them to ensure their staff are all aware of Brit Stops. Sysinfo is obviously ahead of the game! However, I guess some of the larger places may have a fair number of temporary or casual staff, and can understand how it might not always get through to everyone. I like Alan's idea of a sticker for the hosts though, so we're looking into that now. Thanks, Alan!

I can appreciate that now you've ordered the guide you'd like to start using it, especially as the weather's been decent lately! Thanks for your patience, everyone.

Steve


----------



## GypsyRose

Thank you!! I agree re the weather, we have all got itchy feet....!!! :lol:


----------



## Bronto

Just sent payment, so looking forward to receiving the guide and sticker


----------



## BritStops

Hi everyone,

At last I have been given a firm delivery date of the Brit Stops guides by the printers, which is April 5th.

I've held off posting until now as they had suggested that they might be able to get them to me earlier. Unfortunately not.

I have a stack of windscreen stickers and addressed envelopes here. If the guides are delivered before 4pm on the 5th then I'll send them out first class that same day, and (Royal Mail willing) they'll be with you on the 6th.

If anyone was planning to use their Brit Stops guide before the 6th, please let me know and I should be able to sort something out to help you until you receive the printed guide.

Thanks once again for your continued patience. I know the wait will be worth it - a few of the hosts have responded to my reminder email to them about motorhomers turning up, also looking forward to the scheme starting!

Once the guides are out I can get back to looking for more hosts to ensure next year's guide is much bigger. We're appearing in the next issue of FARMA's "Retail Farmer" magazine, for starters.

Steve


----------



## 96299

BritStops said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> At last I have been given a firm delivery date of the Brit Stops guides by the printers, which is April 5th.
> 
> I've held off posting until now as they had suggested that they might be able to get them to me earlier. Unfortunately not.
> 
> I have a stack of windscreen stickers and addressed envelopes here. If the guides are delivered before 4pm on the 5th then I'll send them out first class that same day, and (Royal Mail willing) they'll be with you on the 6th.
> 
> If anyone was planning to use their Brit Stops guide before the 6th, please let me know and I should be able to sort something out to help you until you receive the printed guide.
> 
> Thanks once again for your continued patience. I know the wait will be worth it - a few of the hosts have responded to my reminder email to them about motorhomers turning up, also looking forward to the scheme starting!
> 
> Once the guides are out I can get back to looking for more hosts to ensure next year's guide is much bigger. We're appearing in the next issue of FARMA's "Retail Farmer" magazine, for starters.
> 
> Steve


Ok Steve-thanks for letting us know and keeping us up to date. 

Steve


----------



## JockandRita

Chigman said:


> Ok Steve-thanks for letting us know and keeping us up to date.
> 
> Steve


Same here too. 

Jock.


----------



## bungy69

Could the PDF be sent by email to registered users? or made available online to download


----------



## andrewball1000

bungy69 said:


> Could the PDF be sent by email to registered users? or made available online to download


And how long would it take before that was being circulated free on the internet?


----------



## Stanner

andrewball1000 said:


> bungy69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could the PDF be sent by email to registered users? or made available online to download
> 
> 
> 
> And how long would it take before that was being circulated free on the internet?
Click to expand...

Users would still have to get hold of the windscreen sticker - the list is no use on it's own - and when the book is available what is to stop anyone scanning that and distributing it?

A pdf would have the advantage of being able to be stored on a laptop/net book and searched for keywords.

Personally I would rather have a pdf than a printed book.


----------



## bungy69

Stanner said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bungy69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could the PDF be sent by email to registered users? or made available online to download
> 
> 
> 
> And how long would it take before that was being circulated free on the internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Users would still have to get hold of the windscreen sticker - the list is no use on it's own - and when the book is available what is to stop anyone scanning that and distributing it?
> 
> A pdf would have the advantage of being able to be stored on a laptop/net book and searched for keywords.
> 
> Personally I would rather have a pdf than a printed book.
Click to expand...

Absolutely - and there is a cost benefit to the Britstops team - lower/no printing costs

More money for promotion etc


----------



## andrewball1000

Stanner said:


> Users would still have to get hold of the windscreen sticker - the list is no use on it's own - and when the book is available what is to stop anyone scanning that and distributing it?


I stopped at 30 France Passion sites last year and none looked at my sticker. This is about protecting the authors rights rather than customer convenience. FP have been going 18 years and do not give a PDF copy or GPS co-ordinates although others have created and circulated these. However FP now have a wide enough circulation to cover their costs. I believe that Britstops need all the support and protection in the early stages to help their project succeed and cover theirs,


----------



## locovan

I have only just read this as I thought it was about peoples drives overnight  

I have sent for it and have paid my money what a great idea and we will be using this and we will plan lots of holidays around this thankyou :wink:


----------



## Vennwood

Just joined - good luck Brit Stops


----------



## Stanner

Let me start by saying I agree with all your sentiments in their entirety.
BUT...............experience leads me to say.



andrewball1000 said:


> I stopped at 30 France Passion sites last year and none looked at my sticker.


Well you can't do anything about that if they care so little for the operation of the scheme.



> This is about protecting the authors rights rather than customer convenience. FP have been going 18 years and do not give a PDF copy or GPS co-ordinates although others have created and circulated these.


Without "customer convenience" the "author's rights" may not be worth much.

............only having a book doesn't seem to prevent illicit circulation and modern technology makes it all too quick and easy.



> However FP now have a wide enough circulation to cover their costs. I believe that Britstops need all the support and protection in the early stages to help their project succeed and cover theirs,


I still fail to see how not supplying a pdf to paying customers will stop people copying and giving away something they have paid for, if they want to, they will - the literary equivalent of putting your fingers in your ears and chanting "LaLaLaLaLa!" won't stop them.

I have bought a copy and I WON'T be giving it away, but I'd still prefer it on pdf.


----------



## andrewball1000

Hi Stanner, I apologise if any of my comments have given the impression that I have implied that you would forward a PDF. You wouldn't nor would I , but some Charlie would. It is so damn easy, one click of the button by one person and it becomes public property.

Last year someone sent me a full printers PDF copy of Jamie Olivers new book before it had been printed. This have been bounced through many hands. I refused to forward it and sent my sentiments to the person who sent it to me.

If someone wants to scan and copy an existing book then it will take them time, effort and cost to produce the digital copy which is usually enough to stop them. 

I would like a book but I am not against a PDF as well. The only question I have is How do you protect your investment something that is so easy to forward? If someone can suggest a simple solution then I would be in favour of it. If anyone has suggestions that would help Britstops with this then lets hear them.


----------



## Stanner

andrewball1000 said:


> Hi Stanner, I apologise if any of my comments have given the impression that I have implied that you would forward a PDF. You wouldn't nor would I , but some Charlie would. It is so damn easy, one click of the button by one person and it becomes public property.
> 
> Last year someone sent me a full printers PDF copy of Jamie Olivers new book before it had been printed. This have been bounced through many hands. I refused to forward it and sent my sentiments to the person who sent it to me.
> 
> If someone wants to scan and copy an existing book then it will take them time, effort and cost to produce the digital copy which is usually enough to stop them.
> 
> I would like a book but I am not against a PDF as well. The only question I have is How do you protect your investment something that is so easy to forward? If someone can suggest a simple solution then I would be in favour of it. If anyone has suggestions that would help Britstops with this then lets hear them.


The solution is to enforce the "you must display a sticker to stay" rule - if the sites won't do that then the scheme is weak.

Britstops say that the sites on the map on their website are deliberately inexact - but google maps allow you to "search nearby" and as the maps show what sort of site it is - brewery, farm shop, etc. a quick search usually turns up the nearest likely contender.

The windscreen sticker is the answer together with (I would suggest) a membership card - BUT - if the sites just don't care enough to check I can't see how to protect the scheme from abuse.


----------



## ralph-dot

When do we receive anything


----------



## andrewball1000

Stanner said:


> The solution is to enforce the "you must display a sticker to stay" rule - if the sites won't do that then the scheme is weak.....
> The windscreen sticker is the answer together with (I would suggest) a membership card - BUT - if the sites just don't care enough to check I can't see how to protect the scheme from abuse.


I agree. The problem is that the sticker can only be enforced by the sites themselves and they stand to benefit from custom through sales of their produce whether you have a sticker or not. At least that is my experience with France Passion sites who have no incentive to check. A customer is a customer. The only income I can see to the publisher is from sales of their book. This is an inherent weakness and more so during startup for Britstops with far fewer sites than FP, hence the need to protect themselves from abuse.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

andrewball1000 said:


> At least that is my experience with France Passion sites who have no incentive to check.


Until last year I'd have agreed with you - but for what it's worth one FP host last year actually asked to see our membership card and noted down the number, as well as checking the sticker. I expressed surprise and he said FP had started doing spot checks. Now it could just have been that one guy, but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## andrewball1000

Solwaybuggier said:


> for what it's worth one FP host last year actually asked to see our membership card and noted down the number, as well as checking the sticker.... I expressed surprise and he said FP had started doing spot checks....


I am pleased to hear that, otherwise there is no benefit in buying a new copy each year. I have, and always will anyway, as £25 for a year of free stops in secure places is the best value I have ever had. I have also met some very interesting hosts in out "of the way" places I would never have otherwise visited. Perhaps this is why I am so protective over the concept and those who take the trouble to create it.


----------



## cypsygal

I have signed up to britstops but have nothing at all. is this usual?


----------



## BritStops

Hi cypsygal and ralph-dot,

Things are still as per my post yesterday evening, with delivery of the guides to me from the printers due on Tues 5th April. The stickers are here, and the envelopes are all addressed and ready to go.

I'll send them out first class same day, and if they arrive before the last post out, you stand a good chance (Royal Mail willing) of getting them on the 6th.

As promised, I'm extending the pre-order discount period to MHF members and will keep this live until midnight 12th April. I'll make sure to give everyone another warning closer to the deadline :wink: 

Getting geared up for the Peterborough show now, looking forward to meeting you if you're going to be there. Please come and see us on stand 83.

Steve


----------



## bulawayolass

I know CB and l haven't got out this year properly unless you count 2 days but to be honest l would rather support you/britstops than the CC even if l can not make proper use of CB until next year as things are difficult this year.
My reasons is:
a) I would rather support small businesses than big ones
b) cheaper than cc membership
c) cheaper site wise


----------



## magbrin

*Stopover at Brin*

We opened for business again, for the season today, near Inverness. We are participatiing in Brit Stops but if you want to stopover anytime between now and the end of September you are most welcome - whether you have joined Brit stops or not  PM or email for further information. We will also be hosting another Highland Gathering from 3rd - 6th June - Hope you can join us then!
Look froward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones in the next few months. Magbrin


----------



## ardgour

Book us in for the highland gathering - we can both be there until 5th but his lordship has to fly away again on 6th. At least I can prove my OH is not just a figment of my imagination!

Chris


----------



## magbrin

ardgour said:


> Book us in for the highland gathering - we can both be there until 5th but his lordship has to fly away again on 6th. At least I can prove my OH is not just a figment of my imagination!
> 
> Chris


You're booked - look forward to meeting your husband. So far have a couple of Dutch vans coming and will post more information in the meets forum soon.
All the best
Margaret


----------



## 100127

BritStops said:


> Hi cypsygal and ralph-dot,
> 
> Things are still as per my post yesterday evening, with delivery of the guides to me from the printers due on Tues 5th April. The stickers are here, and the envelopes are all addressed and ready to go.
> 
> I'll send them out first class same day, and if they arrive before the last post out, you stand a good chance (Royal Mail willing) of getting them on the 6th.
> 
> As promised, I'm extending the pre-order discount period to MHF members and will keep this live until midnight 12th April. I'll make sure to give everyone another warning closer to the deadline :wink:
> 
> Getting geared up for the Peterborough show now, looking forward to meeting you if you're going to be there. Please come and see us on stand 83.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, We stayed on Halfpenny Green Vineyard last Saturday.
Firstly no-one we spoke to knew nothing about Britstops. Secondly 
after finding the owner, he knew nothing about it. I showed him the page which you had sent to me and he was amazed. However he seems to think it was his son's idea. The owner was very helpful, showing us where the water was etc, but I must point out that it appears there is no provision for emptying the loo. I could be wrong but we and the owner could not find it. Worth stopping there though.

Bob


----------



## magbrin

sysinfo said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cypsygal and ralph-dot,
> 
> Things are still as per my post yesterday evening, with delivery of the guides to me from the printers due on Tues 5th April. The stickers are here, and the envelopes are all addressed and ready to go.
> 
> I'll send them out first class same day, and if they arrive before the last post out, you stand a good chance (Royal Mail willing) of getting them on the 6th.
> 
> As promised, I'm extending the pre-order discount period to MHF members and will keep this live until midnight 12th April. I'll make sure to give everyone another warning closer to the deadline :wink:
> 
> Getting geared up for the Peterborough show now, looking forward to meeting you if you're going to be there. Please come and see us on stand 83.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, We stayed on Halfpenny Green Vineyard last Saturday.
> Firstly no-one we spoke to knew nothing about Britstops. Secondly
> after finding the owner, he knew nothing about it. I showed him the page which you had sent to me and he was amazed. However he seems to think it was his son's idea. The owner was very helpful, showing us where the water was etc, but I must point out that it appears there is no provision for emptying the loo. I could be wrong but we and the owner could not find it. Worth stopping there though.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...

Brit Stops are NOT campsites, and may or may not have black waste disposal points. I do not know if the page referred to indicated loo emptying facilities, but please remember that we, the hosts, are offering "free" stopovers. I know that the book has to be paid for, but we do not get any payment, nor do we expect you to spend money with us - although, of course we do hope that you will find something to spend your hard earned cash on


----------



## BritStops

sysinfo said:


> Hi Steve, We stayed on Halfpenny Green Vineyard last Saturday... ...Worth stopping there though.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

Glad to hear you thought it was a worthwhile stopover, and sorry nobody seemed to know about Brit Stops at your first stopover! As I mentioned before, you are a bit of a pioneer as far as Brit Stops is concerned! 

As you know, I emailed all hosts to remind them about Brit Stops members turning up, and asked them all to alert their staff. Some got back to me and asked for some more info, which they circulated to staff, and others simply replied to say they were looking forward to meeting you all.

The details on the registration form do include facilities for black water disposal, and I've spoken to someone there this morning but have to phone back again on Monday.

I'm sure as more Brit Stops members turn up over the season hosts will soon get the hang of it, and more importantly realise that we are good visitors to have!

And if anyone still hasn't joined yet, rush along to sign up to Mavis' raffle at Peterborough - you could win your membership! 

Steve


----------



## Andysam

magbrin said:


> please remember that we, the hosts, are offering "free" stopovers. I know that the book has to be paid for, but we do not get any payment, nor do we expect you to spend money with us - although, of course we do hope that you will find something to spend your hard earned cash on


We're up your way in Aug. Which stopover are you?


----------



## cabby

I joined, but have had nothing back as of yet.  

cabby


----------



## Stanner

cabby said:


> I joined, but have had nothing back as of yet.
> 
> cabby


As explained earlier...........



> Things are still as per my post yesterday evening, with delivery of the guides to me from the printers due on Tues 5th April. The stickers are here, and the envelopes are all addressed and ready to go.
> 
> I'll send them out first class same day, and if they arrive before the last post out, you stand a good chance (Royal Mail willing) of getting them on the 6th.


----------



## Bill_H

As your publication is to be produced annually, how do we find out about sites which have been 'signed up' in the interim? It could be 12 months before subscribers are made aware of additional locations in your updated book.
Perhaps a periodic email with newly added sites might be advantageous, especially over the first year or two as your database of sites grows.


----------



## magbrin

Andysam said:


> magbrin said:
> 
> 
> 
> please remember that we, the hosts, are offering "free" stopovers. I know that the book has to be paid for, but we do not get any payment, nor do we expect you to spend money with us - although, of course we do hope that you will find something to spend your hard earned cash on
> 
> 
> 
> We're up your way in Aug. Which stopover are you?
Click to expand...

Brin Herb Nursery, near Inverness. No 75.
I will pm our website - to give you some more information - & look forward to meeting you, Andysam


----------



## 100127

magbrin said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cypsygal and ralph-dot,
> 
> Things are still as per my post yesterday evening, with delivery of the guides to me from the printers due on Tues 5th April. The stickers are here, and the envelopes are all addressed and ready to go.
> 
> I'll send them out first class same day, and if they arrive before the last post out, you stand a good chance (Royal Mail willing) of getting them on the 6th.
> 
> As promised, I'm extending the pre-order discount period to MHF members and will keep this live until midnight 12th April. I'll make sure to give everyone another warning closer to the deadline :wink:
> 
> Getting geared up for the Peterborough show now, looking forward to meeting you if you're going to be there. Please come and see us on stand 83.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, We stayed on Halfpenny Green Vineyard last Saturday.
> Firstly no-one we spoke to knew nothing about Britstops. Secondly
> after finding the owner, he knew nothing about it. I showed him the page which you had sent to me and he was amazed. However he seems to think it was his son's idea. The owner was very helpful, showing us where the water was etc, but I must point out that it appears there is no provision for emptying the loo. I could be wrong but we and the owner could not find it. Worth stopping there though.
> 
> Bob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brit Stops are NOT campsites, and may or may not have black waste disposal points. I do not know if the page referred to indicated loo emptying facilities, but please remember that we, the hosts, are offering "free" stopovers. I know that the book has to be paid for, but we do not get any payment, nor do we expect you to spend money with us - although, of course we do hope that you will find something to spend your hard earned cash on
Click to expand...

Having used Passion France for some years now, I am well aware of the difference between a stopover and a camping site. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## locovan

BritStops said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, We stayed on Halfpenny Green Vineyard last Saturday... ...Worth stopping there though.
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bob,
> 
> Glad to hear you thought it was a worthwhile stopover, and sorry nobody seemed to know about Brit Stops at your first stopover! As I mentioned before, you are a bit of a pioneer as far as Brit Stops is concerned!
> 
> As you know, I emailed all hosts to remind them about Brit Stops members turning up, and asked them all to alert their staff. Some got back to me and asked for some more info, which they circulated to staff, and others simply replied to say they were looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> The details on the registration form do include facilities for black water disposal, and I've spoken to someone there this morning but have to phone back again on Monday.
> 
> I'm sure as more Brit Stops members turn up over the season hosts will soon get the hang of it, and more importantly realise that we are good visitors to have!
> 
> And if anyone still hasn't joined yet, rush along to sign up to Mavis' raffle at Peterborough - you could win your membership!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes Steve Thank you so much to letting me have a membership as a Prize that is so kind of you to donate to my Charity I hope to raise a lot of money


----------



## BritStops

Bill_H said:


> As your publication is to be produced annually, how do we find out about sites which have been 'signed up' in the interim? It could be 12 months before subscribers are made aware of additional locations in your updated book.
> Perhaps a periodic email with newly added sites might be advantageous, especially over the first year or two as your database of sites grows.


Hi Bill,

Good point, and one which will be addressed by either a password-protected page on our website, or as you suggest, a periodic email out to members. We hope of course that after a few years there'll be so many more in the guide than waiting to go in it won't be necessary!

Quick reminder again to everyone that we're expecting delivery of the guide on Tues 5th, and will send them out immediately first class.

Not long now... 

Steve 
(sorry, won't be around for the rest of the day as sorting out a "band night" with my sons as one of them is trying to raise money for a World Challenge trekking and community work trip to Laos and Thailand - I've been asked to do sound and lighting :? )


----------



## magbrin

No Problem, sysinfo
Hope to see you in the Highlands, sometime


----------



## MiketheWelshman

Just joined, looking forward to trying a few next week up North


----------



## Andysam

Just got the email from Steve saying the books and stickers have gone out today 1st class. Great news, thanks Steve.


----------



## BritStops

*Woohoo!  * 

Just got back from the post office, where I'm very pleased to say every pre-ordered Brit Stops guide was sent out first class (with the windscreen sticker, of course).

At last! I hear you all cry. :roll: :lol:

They went in the 4.30 pm post so if they don't arrive tomorrow, they should be with you all by Thursday.

Thanks so much to everyone for your patience.

Now to get back to recruiting more hosts! 8)

 (Don't forget, there's a free copy of next year's guide for anyone sending in details of a host that signs up! )

Steve


----------



## GypsyRose

Oh, can't wait!! (Expect I will have to!!) :lol: 
Many thanks for all your hard work!!


----------



## clive1821

Just received my guide thanks Steve, seems fine to me what dose everyone else think?


----------



## andrewball1000

My Guide arrived this morning. Congratulations on an excellent quality of printed product and also website. Well done to you all for your first edition. Now we have a season to help you find new hosts for future editions. 

Andrew


----------



## BritStops

clive1821 said:


> Just received my guide thanks Steve, seems fine to me what dose everyone else think?


Phew! Great news! I was just wondering what would be the best time to post and ask if anyone had received their guide yet - half afraid that they'd all gone missing in the post :roll:

I'm happy with the print and finish quality, and I'll leave you all to spot the deliberate mistake in the Spanish... (no prizes, before anyone asks! :lol: )

As Andrew says, if anyone has any suggestions for new host sites, please let me know - if they sign up, you'll get next year's membership free as a thank you. I've already got two promising leads, so look out in your email boxes for updates in the not-too-distant-future.

Looking forward to getting out and visiting some myself now!

Steve


----------



## 96706

Hi Steve,

Received our Brit Stop this morning.
Haven't had time to read through page to page, but may I say first off. 

"Well done and it looks a brilliant job"  Not surprised it took a while to publish.

We shall enjoy making great use of it   

Now looking for somewhere to perhaps stop en route to Peterborough next week.


----------



## Sonesta

Ooh I can't wait for the postman to arrive. Where we live he comes at all hours of the day so I'm sat here waiting excitedly to see if it's in his sack lol. 

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> Ooh I can't wait for the postman to arrive. Where we live he comes at all hours of the day so I'm sat here waiting excitedly to see if it's in his sack lol.
> 
> Sue


He's just been to us in the south of the county Sue, so by the time he's cycled all the way across to you at the coast, he'll be too cream crackered to deliver yours. :lol:

On first impressions, the booklet is similar in size to the France Passion and the German Green Onion booklets, and it really does look the business with colours, keycodes, regional areas, and glossy images. It's a wee cracker.

Well done Steve and Co at Britstops.

Nice one. :thumbleft:

Jock & Rita.

P.S. A £20.00 note fell out of my envelope! Did anyone else get one?


----------



## EEVpilot

Received mine - thanks Steve.

John


----------



## BritStops

JockandRita said:


> P.S. A £20.00 note fell out of my envelope! Did anyone else get one?


Oh no! That's terrible! The other one must have fallen out in the post! :lol:


----------



## 96706

Sonesta said:


> Ooh I can't wait for the postman to arrive. Where we live he comes at all hours of the day so I'm sat here waiting excitedly to see if it's in his sack lol.
> 
> Sue


No wonder the so postie is knackerd when he comes here


----------



## JockandRita

BritStops said:


> Oh no! That's terrible! The other one must have fallen out in the post! :lol:


Bu##er!  ............ :lol:

Cheers Steve,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Mines arrived OK very professional looking


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Yes, reached us too - looks good, nice idea to fit alongside the FP booklet.


----------



## Sonesta

Yes - it's arrived and I only just managed to salvage the envelope before the dogs had it for lunch! They sit in wait for that poor postman lol! :lol: 

Very pleased and very impressed with the guide and it's very easy to understand too. 

Good luck and well done and as we come across suitable premises during our travels we will certainly spread the word! :thumbright:

Sue


----------



## Sgt411

Mine arrived this morning - Thanks.

Keith


----------



## locovan

Recieved mine today thanks Steve we will be using this a lot xx


----------



## GypsyRose

Love it!! We away next week (and the week after that etc....so cnnot wait to put it into use!! 
A professional looking book that is just the right size and looks easy to use too......thank you, Steve!! Ana xx


----------



## dilly

Received with thanks


----------



## joedenise

Not got mine but the post is s**t here don't get anything for a week then a carpet full.

joe


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Just joined, so looking forward to receiving the guide...etc


----------



## bulawayolass

Just walked in had a quick look at the guide but sorting dinner and things l intend to peruse it when l go to have a bath and later to bed. My prime reading for me time but what l saw looks perfect and hope it gets bigger and bigger 

Was tempted to say l didnt get it :twisted: but decided l couldn't do that to Steve :lol: 

I can not wait to try it out many thanks for the idea


----------



## JockandRita

bulawayolass said:


> I can not wait to try it out many thanks for the idea


Join the queue Caro. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## cabby

Mine arrived today, can't wait to try it out.

cabby


----------



## StewartJ

Yo Steve and Greetings from the Northern Frontier, mine arrived this afternoon, were very rural so post times depend on how many cuppas the postie stops off for!!

Many thanks, it looks great lets hope you get many more hosts.

Look forward to sampling some this summer when we do Wales, OH is making notes from it as I write this.


----------



## Mikemoss

Excellent, I'm very impressed and will certainly use it. Would it help or hinder if I/we try to recruit other potentially suitable Britstops on our travels (ie pubs, vineyards, farm shops etc)? If so, what is the best process for doing this?


----------



## BritStops

Mikemoss said:


> Excellent, I'm very impressed and will certainly use it. Would it help or hinder if I/we try to recruit other potentially suitable Britstops on our travels (ie pubs, vineyards, farm shops etc)? If so, what is the best process for doing this?


Hi Mike,

Glad you like the guide. The short answer to your question is yes, it would help!

Towards the back of the guide (p 116, under the photo competition bit) we offer free membership for 2012 for any member who provides details of a potential host that signs up.

In response to request, I'm just about to add a pdf leaflet for potential hosts to our website that could be downloaded and printed, but if you don't want to go to that trouble you can just email us with the details of the site and we'll do the rest.

We've had some good suggestions already, and I'll be following them up over the next few days.

Steve


----------



## wasfitonce

*Brit Stop*

  

Britstop handbook etc arrived yesterday, looks very professional and will look forward to visiting many of the "stops". I will try to help them out by suggesting other places that may make good over night stops.

Well done Britstop and all the best for the future.

Paul and Ann


----------



## stevian

Yeah ! i got mine yesterday too, thought it might be good to review each one that is visited and posted on here, must say the guide does look good and can't wait to try out, peterborough first though! 8)


----------



## grandadbaza

Just signed up, would like to wish Brit Stops all the best ,hope it really takes off


----------



## leltel

Short of looking like an idiot, I have been to the website but cannot see where I purchase this! Could be cause I have been up since silly oclock, but any guidance will be much appreciated as it sounds fab. 8O


----------



## locovan

http://www.britstops.com/mhfmember.html

click on buy now does that help


----------



## leltel

Thank you, had a pm from Steve and am now all paid up!


----------



## 96299

Wish i had a smaller van so I could go to alot more of the sites.  I think there is 25 from 79 sites that the bigger rigs cant use. Oh well.

Steve


----------



## MEES

We are signed up, got book and ready to go! :lol:


----------



## josieb

HELP..... I filled in the form for paypal and clicked review and pay and I got a safari can not find page go to paypal and of course I had no link to the form I had filled in. If I try again does anyone know if I might of inadvertently bought twice.


----------



## BritStops

Chigman said:


> Wish i had a smaller van so I could go to alot more of the sites.  I think there is 25 from 79 sites that the bigger rigs cant use. Oh well.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, Steve here!

Of course _I _ would say that two thirds of hosts _can_ take larger motorhomes! 

Seriously though, I suspect that although there are some small sites, a few of the hosts were maybe a touch nervous and played it safe for the first year.

Funnily enough I've just been doing a bit of totting up of how many hosts can take pets, offer water, etc. and the scores are (drum roll please):

Pets 56
Large Mhomes 51
Fresh water 42
Rubbish disposal 38
Grey water disposal 33
Hook up 10
Black water disposal 6

Considering these are not camp sites, I think that's pretty reasonable! But then I guess I would, wouldn't I! Oh, and before someone leaps forward with corrections, this was just a quick run through the book, so it's very possible that these numbers are one or two out!

Steve


----------



## BritStops

josieb said:


> HELP..... I filled in the form for paypal and clicked review and pay and I got a safari can not find page go to paypal and of course I had no link to the form I had filled in. If I try again does anyone know if I might of inadvertently bought twice.


Hi Josie,

Please check your pms

Steve


----------



## 96299

BritStops said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i had a smaller van so I could go to alot more of the sites.  I think there is 25 from 79 sites that the bigger rigs cant use. Oh well.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Steve here!
> 
> Of course _I _ would say that two thirds of hosts _can_ take larger motorhomes!
> 
> Seriously though, I suspect that although there are some small sites, a few of the hosts were maybe a touch nervous and played it safe for the first year.
> 
> Funnily enough I've just been doing a bit of totting up of how many hosts can take pets, offer water, etc. and the scores are (drum roll please):
> 
> Pets 56
> Large Mhomes 51
> Fresh water 42
> Rubbish disposal 38
> Grey water disposal 33
> Hook up 10
> Black water disposal 6
> 
> Considering these are not camp sites, I think that's pretty reasonable! But then I guess I would, wouldn't I! Oh, and before someone leaps forward with corrections, this was just a quick run through the book, so it's very possible that these numbers are one or two out!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve

My post wasn't a knock by any stretch. I was thinking along the same lines as you regarding the hosts being nervous about the big rig thing. I think that could may well be true. It's great that a fair few sites are offering EHU, grey emptying and black water emptying ETC. Roll on more sites for the collection. 

Steve


----------



## josieb

Thanks Steve I have pm'ed you back just in case


----------



## leltel

josieb said:


> HELP..... I filled in the form for paypal and clicked review and pay and I got a safari can not find page go to paypal and of course I had no link to the form I had filled in. If I try again does anyone know if I might of inadvertently bought twice.


Paypal would send you an email almost immediatly confirming payment. Hope this helps
Lel


----------



## colliezack

*Britstops Large vans*

On size I see that "large" is over 3500 weight. Mine is 3850 and has no luton cab and is no larger than the 3500's.
Could it be that most site owners are thinking of the American RV type or the double axle Euro ones?



BritStops said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i had a smaller van so I could go to alot more of the sites.  I think there is 25 from 79 sites that the bigger rigs cant use. Oh well.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Steve here!
> 
> Of course _I _ would say that two thirds of hosts _can_ take larger motorhomes!
> 
> Seriously though, I suspect that although there are some small sites, a few of the hosts were maybe a touch nervous and played it safe for the first year.
> 
> Funnily enough I've just been doing a bit of totting up of how many hosts can take pets, offer water, etc. and the scores are (drum roll please):
> 
> Pets 56
> Large Mhomes 51
> Fresh water 42
> Rubbish disposal 38
> Grey water disposal 33
> Hook up 10
> Black water disposal 6
> 
> Considering these are not camp sites, I think that's pretty reasonable! But then I guess I would, wouldn't I! Oh, and before someone leaps forward with corrections, this was just a quick run through the book, so it's very possible that these numbers are one or two out!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## BritStops

*Re: Britstops Large vans*



colliezack said:


> On size I see that "large" is over 3500 weight. Mine is 3850 and has no luton cab and is no larger than the 3500's.
> Could it be that most site owners are thinking of the American RV type or the double axle Euro ones?


Hi colliezack,

This was one of those areas where I had to "translate" motorhoming terms so non-motorhoming hosts could get an idea.

Initially on the registration forms for hosts I used "over 3.5 tonnes", but after some puzzled queries I started using pictures of motorhomes with a long double axle one as the "large". Finally I settled on "over 30ft" as a size hosts could probably understand the easiest.

I then used the 3500 weight symbol in the guide as a basic symbol for large motorhomes that I thought would be easily recognised by motorhomers! Another one for the ever-growing list of "things to tweak" for next year! :roll:

I'd go out on a limb and say that most motorhomes that are *not *RV or double axle Euro ones (i.e. not really long) would be ok on most of our sites, even if they are like yours and 3850kg.

*HOWEVER*, if there is a note in the guide to say restricted access or the host can only take one motorhome, it'd be very wise to phone in advance.

I'm pretty sure most of you are none the wiser, but at least I've unburdened myself of all that! :lol:

Steve


----------



## zulurita

Received mine ok today.

Looking forward to trying at least one before I go away.

There is a couple of Farm shops near us so might ask if they would like to join the scheme.

Occombe Farm, Paignton has a shop and decent parking and a motorhome or two should fit in ok or even more once the shop closes as I think it is quite popular.

There is another one on the Dartmouth road between Paignotn and Brixham and they have parking but perhaps only for 6m or 6.5m. Apart from the shop there is also a cafe there.


----------



## leltel

Thank you Steve, received already! Had a quick flick through and it is well laid out and easy to use. Nice size too.


----------



## tattytony

I thought I might have got my book by now  was it 1st or 2nd class :?: was hoping to look at it for possibly using it on the way to Peterborough :?


----------



## BritStops

tattytony said:


> I thought I might have got my book by now  was it 1st or 2nd class :?: was hoping to look at it for possibly using it on the way to Peterborough :?


Hi Tony,

Please check your pms,

Steve


----------



## GypsyRose

Just now , in our excitment, contacted our first "site".....what a disappointment...it was Malt Kiln Farm, nr Rugby.....girl knew nothing about it all, hnaded me to someone else who presumably hung up on me, lol, saying I had wrong number....rung them back but no joy!! 
Quite upset but know there will be teething problems....not good start for us!! :roll:


----------



## leltel

Mine was sent 1st class Tony and not gloating, but it was posted yesterday and we received it today. 

Lel


----------



## BritStops

GypsyRose said:


> Just now , in our excitment, contacted our first "site".....what a disappointment...it was Malt Kiln Farm, nr Rugby.....girl knew nothing about it all, hnaded me to someone else who presumably hung up on me, lol, saying I had wrong number....rung them back but no joy!!
> Quite upset but know there will be teething problems....not good start for us!! :roll:


Phoned them and it's all sorted!

Rest happy everyone! 

Steve


----------



## GypsyRose

Thank you, Steve, it is indeed all sorted, we hope!! Early days, Early days....!! w/e staff, lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose

Just for all to know, ALL is ok now, Steve sorted it all out.....absolutely delighted!! Do not ever worry about a BRIT STOP!! Will let you know once we stayed too....owner was there when I phoned and he was very agreeable . looking forwrd to our 1st Brit Stop!! 

This going ot be a BIG success!!


----------



## BritStops

Hi everybody,

Could I make a small request, please?

If you come across any teething problems with any aspect of Brit Stops, could you please let me know ASAP, and I'll do my best to sort it out as quickly as I can (see GypsyRose's post above).

I'd prefer it if you could send me a pm, or send an email to info*AT*britstops*DOT*com. I usually reply astonishingly quickly even at silly o'clock.

It's all about that old adage - "If there's a problem, tell me - if everything's great, tell everyone else!" :lol:

Thanks in advance!

Steve

(typically, as I post this I am just about to go out for the evening so won't actually be around to respond over the next few hours! :roll: I will check in when I return though!)


----------



## GypsyRose

LOL, Steve, you certainly sorted it out very quickly for US!! BRIT BSTOPS is going to be great success!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

My guide dropped through the letter box this morning, looks great, well done Brit stop's, great job  

Thanks

Dick


----------



## Briarose

Chigman said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish i had a smaller van so I could go to alot more of the sites.  I think there is 25 from 79 sites that the bigger rigs cant use. Oh well.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Steve here!
> 
> Of course _I _ would say that two thirds of hosts _can_ take larger motorhomes!
> 
> Seriously though, I suspect that although there are some small sites, a few of the hosts were maybe a touch nervous and played it safe for the first year.
> 
> Funnily enough I've just been doing a bit of totting up of how many hosts can take pets, offer water, etc. and the scores are (drum roll please):
> 
> Hi we are in the same boat..........or should I say motorhome. Not large by size at roughly 24 foot, but weight at 4 tonne. So I must admit I was a little disappointed when I got the book. Still as you say early days but it would be good if this is something that might be tweaked in the future.
> Pets 56
> Large Mhomes 51
> Fresh water 42
> Rubbish disposal 38
> Grey water disposal 33
> Hook up 10
> Black water disposal 6
> 
> Considering these are not camp sites, I think that's pretty reasonable! But then I guess I would, wouldn't I! Oh, and before someone leaps forward with corrections, this was just a quick run through the book, so it's very possible that these numbers are one or two out!
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> My post wasn't a knock by any stretch. I was thinking along the same lines as you regarding the hosts being nervous about the big rig thing. I think that could may well be true. It's great that a fair few sites are offering EHU, grey emptying and black water emptying ETC. Roll on more sites for the collection.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## Briarose

Hi I don't know what happened to my post ! But what I quoted Chigman etc for last night was it would be great if things could be tweaked in the future ref weight etc.

Our motorhome is 4 tonne but certainly not big at roughly 24 foot, and not twin axle, so I was a little bit disappointed to see that many stops had restrictions on weight, but I guess I never even thought that might be a problem as it isn't something we have come across on camp sites.


----------



## BritStops

Hi Briarose,

Yes, I wondered what had happened to your post too!

The weights/length issue was one that kept niggling at us, and we'll definitely look at it again next year.

The thing is, I can try to convince our hosts but they still have to have the final say. Even if they have a huge car park, they may feel larger motorhomes won't "look right" on their site, or feel large motorhomes may find it difficult to manoeuvre among a large number of parked cars if they are are busy regularly, etc., and although I can try to persuade them otherwise, it's their decision.

The same applies for pets, and even rubbish disposal, which I thought surely everyone would provide, but I suppose some may have to pay for their refuse collection being businesses, and are close to their limit every collection.

Also, if they didn't have a decent element of control over visiting motorhomes (how many, which days/months, size, etc.) some of the current hosts simply wouldn't have signed up.

What really surprised me was how many potentially great host sites simply couldn't see the benefits of offering a parking space overnight (which wouldn't be used for anything else), to a potential customer who's arriving with a fridge and larder that needs filling! How many of their other customers can they say that about?

Having said all that, I'm sure it'll be easier to grow the host list now there are motorhomes out there using the scheme, proving that it works.

Hmmm, sorry, appear to have rambled on a bit there! 

*ANYWAY - main thing I should say is that if your motorhome is under 30ft, you'll be ok on the sites that have "no large motorhomes" symbol, as that's the measure I used with hosts, thinking that it would be simpler for them to be able to make a decision on.* I then used the weight symbol because that's the measure I thought motorhomers would recognise! As I said, an issue we'll definitely look at again next year (a note has been made on our "proof" copy)!:roll:

Apologies for the lengthy post!

Steve


----------



## MOTORHOMER

BritStops said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Could I make a small request, please?
> 
> If you come across any teething problems with any aspect of Brit Stops, could you please let me know ASAP, and I'll do my best to sort it out as quickly as I can (see GypsyRose's post above).
> 
> I'd prefer it if you could send me a pm, or send an email to info*AT*britstops*DOT*com. I usually reply astonishingly quickly even at silly o'clock.
> 
> It's all about that old adage - "If there's a problem, tell me - if everything's great, tell everyone else!" :lol:
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Steve
> 
> (typically, as I post this I am just about to go out for the evening so won't actually be around to respond over the next few hours! :roll: I will check in when I return though!)


Hello

I contacted Brit Stops 2 or 3 times before purchasing and had a reply almost instantly even at what I consider silly o clock. Thank you very much.

Motorhomer


----------



## JockandRita

MOTORHOMER said:


> I contacted Brit Stops 2 or 3 times before purchasing and had a reply almost instantly even at what I consider silly o clock. Thank you very much.
> 
> Motorhomer


Hmm, I bet it wasn't on a Saturday night, just before Steve and Co were about to go out for the evening. But had it been, no doubt he would probably have replied as soon as he got back. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Don't worry, MOTORHOMER, that was a wee bit of a (respectful) private joke.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## dilly

Hello Steve, I was about to stick my Brit stops sticker on the windscreen when I realised that when I have fitted my screen cover the sticker would obviously be hidden so I have stuck it on the side window, would there be any chance of a second sticker please? I would be willing to pay ,thanks. 8O


----------



## H1-GBV

We've been away for a couple of weeks but before we went Steve sent me an early sticker and photocopies of potential stops - what good service! THANKS Steve.

Unfortunately, our fridge sprung a gas leak so we had to stay with EHU, so we didn't try any Britstops. Hopefully we can do some once the leak is fixed.

Once again, thanks Steve and good luck for the future - Gordon


----------



## BritStops

dilly said:


> Hello Steve, I was about to stick my Brit stops sticker on the windscreen when I realised that when I have fitted my screen cover the sticker would obviously be hidden so I have stuck it on the side window, would there be any chance of a second sticker please? I would be willing to pay ,thanks. 8O


Hi dilly,

Don't panic! Everything's fine! No need for a second sticker, the one on the side window is ok. As long as you can point it out to the host when asked.

Steve

BTW Jock, I'll be out most of the day tomorrow at the BBC watching a recording of Radio 4's "Cabin Pressure".


----------



## Briarose

Hi thanks for the reply ref the weight etc, we should be ok then size wise :wink: I guess most of the hosts won't want to look at the plate sticker.......to be honest you wouldn't think to look at our motorhome that it was 4 tonne.

Ref the stickers LOL I took my book in the bath and the sticker dropped into the water. It's now drying hopefully !


----------



## bulawayolass

Ok l have to ask why you took your sticker into the bath with you


----------



## JockandRita

BritStops said:


> BTW Jock, I'll be out most of the day tomorrow at the BBC watching a recording of Radio 4's "Cabin Pressure".


Enjoy Steve. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta

bulawayolass said:


> Ok l have to ask why you took your sticker into the bath with you


I think Briarose must have taken her Britstops guidebook into the bathroom to read whilst she was having a bath and my guess is; the sticker fell out into the bath water from the pages of the book! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Sonesta said:


> bulawayolass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok l have to ask why you took your sticker into the bath with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Briarose must have taken her Britstops guidebook into the bathroom to read whilst she was having a bath and my guess is; the sticker fell out into the bath water from the pages of the book! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Exactly how it happened Sue. There the sticker was hidden in the pages.


----------



## bulawayolass

Ahh ok that makes sense l never thought of that


----------



## aldra

how do you join as MHF member
does the £15 fee for members still apply?
on the website i did not see any facility to enter MHF membership details
was a reduced fee £20 
also is it a year from joining or from a fixed date
aldra


----------



## BritStops

aldra said:


> how do you join as MHF member
> does the £15 fee for members still apply?
> on the website i did not see any facility to enter MHF membership details
> was a reduced fee £20
> also is it a year from joining or from a fixed date
> aldra


Hi aldra,

A well-timed question, as I was about to remind everybody that the extended pre-order discount will be stopped at midnight on Tuesday 12th April.

The special MHF members' discount page is here.

After the 12th, the general, all-comers 20% discount for pre-orders will be discontinued as well as the special MHF pre-orders discount.

If you're going to the Peterborough show though, you'll be able to buy it at the show discount (£20) and of course avoid having to pay p&p on top.

Membership runs from March to March.

Steve


----------



## GypsyRose

Our first Brit Stop!! Nothing but praise!! It's a farm shop near Rugby nd what a great shop!! They sell everything and prices are good...also bought some Scrumpy as well as veggies etc ...nice!! Lovely area to stay in, friendly owner, love it!!


----------



## wp1234

GypsyRose said:


> Our first Brit Stop!! Nothing but praise!! It's a farm shop near Rugby nd what a great shop!! They sell everything and prices are good...also bought some Scrumpy as well as veggies etc ...nice!! Lovely area to stay in, friendly owner, love it!!


Thats just what we need - more reviews , new forum maybe   
I've joined but not used yet .


----------



## aldra

missed the discount -but never mind sounds good
will have to pay the extra
aldra


----------



## bulawayolass

Steve did you get my message??


----------



## Stanner

Almost a hiccup with our first stay - we arrived at Townend Farm Airton to use the farmshop and ask about a stay and Chris the owner had almost forgotten he'd signed up for the scheme as we were the first enquiry he'd had.

I explained that books etc. had only just been sent out and so enquiries might/should increase as the season goes on.

For anyone who wants to explore the Dales - especially around Malham Townend Farm couldn't be better. Excellent very level hard standings, water available and a good farm shop and restaurant.

We've just had some of their dry cured bacon for breakfast and can heartily recommend it.

The dales are bathed in glorious sunshine and judging by the number of cars, motorbikes, pushbikes and walkers heading up Malhamdale it will soon be full.

But we have not yet seen one other motorhome or caravan this morning - where are you all?


----------



## BritStops

Hi Stanner, 

Really pleased your first stay at a Brit Stop went well (and also GypsyRose's). You guys who are first to use a particular Brit Stop will make each subsequent stopover at that host's much smoother for all concerned. Thanks to all you pioneers!

The good news is I'll be sending out details of four new hosts this week to all members. I'm still following up other leads that have been sent to me and suggested by kind people when we were at the Peterborough show, so it won't be long before I'll be sending out even more updates.  

Steve


----------



## meavy

*This sounds a brilliant idea*

Hi Steve,

I've just stumbled across this thread and am delighted about your initiative. We've loved staying at a CL which had a farm shop attached and wondered why there aren't more.

The thread seems to have gone quiet over the past couple of months - maybe people are too busy out enjoying themselves while some poor souls are locked to their office PC and just dreaming about the next trip .

I found a page about a discount for members of Motorhome Facts. Does that still apply? Please tell me what I need to do.

Wishing you every success 
Susan


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: This sounds a brilliant idea*



meavy said:


> Hi Steve....
> 
> ....The thread seems to have gone quiet over the past couple of months - maybe people are too busy out enjoying themselves while some poor souls are locked to their office PC and just dreaming about the next trip...
> 
> Wishing you every success
> Susan


Hi Susan

There's been plenty of recent discussion and reviews, but on different threads - see the ones below:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-108107-brit-stops.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-106594-brit-stop-reviews.html


----------



## Gibstone

Doesn't appear to be giving me any way of getting the MHF discount. Am I being stupid here?


----------



## Bubblehead

Just received the latest email with new hosts on it, excellent. We've yet to use one due to other commitments but are planning to do so over the summer.

Whilst the email are great is there away that they could all be on the website in a members are so we can just log in and search for them?

Could they also be added to the MHFs campsite map with the relevant book page number. 

I have the book and internet but I will be unable to find the emails when I want them

Andy


----------



## Stanner

Bubblehead said:


> Just received the latest email with new hosts on it, excellent. We've yet to use one due to other commitments but are planning to do so over the summer.
> 
> Whilst the email are great is there away that they could all be on the website in a members are so we can just log in and search for them?
> 
> Could they also be added to the MHFs campsite map with the relevant book page number.
> 
> I have the book and internet but I will be unable to find the emails when I want them
> 
> Andy


Just make a new folder in your inbox called "Britstops" and save the emails there.

Simplez. :wink:


----------



## Stanner

Gibstone said:


> Doesn't appear to be giving me any way of getting the MHF discount. Am I being stupid here?


I think the discount was for pre-orders before the publication date.


----------



## BritStops

*Re: This sounds a brilliant idea*



meavy said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I've just stumbled across this thread and am delighted about your initiative. We've loved staying at a CL which had a farm shop attached and wondered why there aren't more.
> 
> The thread seems to have gone quiet over the past couple of months - maybe people are too busy out enjoying themselves while some poor souls are locked to their office PC and just dreaming about the next trip .
> 
> I found a page about a discount for members of Motorhome Facts. Does that still apply? Please tell me what I need to do.
> 
> Wishing you every success
> Susan


Hi Susan,

I'm sorry, but that discount is now over  . It was just for those willing to take a punt on ordering a brand new, unknown offering pre-publication. We do however offer a 20% discount at motorhome shows, and we aim to be at Malvern, Shepton and Lincoln next. You'll also of course save the P&P by buying at a show. 

As you mention staying at a CL with a farm shop I think I should probably point out that "Brit Stops" are not CLs, so you shouldn't expect anything in the way of facilities (though many do offer some of the basics such as fresh water and grey water disposal).

In response to Andy (Bubblehead), we considered various options for making the data available online, but have decided (for the time being anyway) to stick with printed matter. The updates that are sent out regularly can be printed out either same size as the book (the 3mm bleed needs to be trimmed off) or two to an A4 page. I'm told that 4 to a page also looks fine if you have the eyesight of a hawk :lol: _(gag courtesy of JockandRita)_ 

Steve


----------



## locovan

Bubblehead said:


> Just received the latest email with new hosts on it, excellent. We've yet to use one due to other commitments but are planning to do so over the summer.
> 
> Whilst the email are great is there away that they could all be on the website in a members are so we can just log in and search for them?
> 
> Could they also be added to the MHFs campsite map with the relevant book page number.
> 
> I have the book and internet but I will be unable to find the emails when I want them
> 
> Andy


We print the emails off and stick them in the book Andy.
Im planning several for our trip to Dorset next week on the way to Wimborne :wink:


----------

